# Trying to perfect espresso - symptoms & solutions please...



## drgekko (May 19, 2013)

Hi coffee experts. I'm enjoying experimenting with my Gaggia Classic, Ascaso I-1D grinder & naked portafilter and I'm experiencing interesting problems for which I'd like to know the best remedies (if only my clinics with patients were as simple! Lol):

1. Having watched a few videos, I noticed expert baristas were filling grounds right to the top level of the portafilter - in my case, this would be in excess of 20g. Currently I'm using 18-20g of coffee which always makes a mountain of grounds with quite a few clumps. When I try shaking it to level it, some always spills out making a mess. When I tamper, often one side appears slightly higher - is it crucial to ensure a completely level plain?

2. Having done step 1, during the extraction process I've noticed high pressure spurts and spitting from the naked portafilter - is this normal occasionally? Or does this mean I've not tampered correctly. Should I go back to using the double funnel attachment in that case? I prefer the naked one as it just looks awesome during extraction.

3. Tamping - maybe I'm doing something wrong here - the portafilter is rarely completely level and perpendicular to the tamping surface. The mat is a few inches away from the edge of the worktop. Should I invest in a tamper mat that hangs over the edge? If so, what do people recommend?

4. Upon finishing my cup of espresso (loads of crema!! Maybe too much - what does that mean??), there are fine grounds at the bottom of the cup - I don't think this is normal so what does this mean please?

I'm really enjoying playing with the equipment and I'm in no rush to upgrade anything until I've perfected the basics. No point buying a Ferrari if you can't drive in a straight line!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Nothing beats hands on assistance.

Level tamping is a key element

Any tamping flaws will be immediately exposed in a naked portafilter

Use the portafilter with spouts until you are comfortable then move to the naked portafilter

How old is the coffee? Too much crema could mean the coffee is too fresh (or any number of other faults in the extraction process)


----------



## drgekko (May 19, 2013)

Glenn said:


> Nothing beats hands on assistance.
> 
> Level tamping is a key element
> 
> ...


Hi Glenn. Coffee is from Rave, roasted on 25th May. I think the uneven tamping is definitely an issue so will have to look at ways of addressing this. How much coffee do you recommend using? Enough to fill the basket or a set weight? What tips do you suggest to acquire level tamping?

I find it amusing that my status under my username reads 'tamper master' when I'm far from it!


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Have a look on youtube or http://www.seattlecoffeegear.com with regards to distribution, it will show you how to get an even basket before tamping

If you don't like Tamper Master i'm sure Glenn can tell you how to become a Supporter!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

fix your dose every time. 18g versus 20g in the same basket is a huge difference.

Espresso is hard & repeating everything exactly is essential to success

http://www.hasblog.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/Espresso-Training.pdf


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Youre not a million miles away if you want any assistance


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The way you hold your tamper is important. If you can make it to the Grindoff I can demonstrate the easiest way to keep level.


----------



## drgekko (May 19, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Youre not a million miles away if you want any assistance


Yes please! Could you PM me???



Glenn said:


> The way you hold your tamper is important. If you can make it to the Grindoff I can demonstrate the easiest way to keep level.


Where's it happening please?


----------



## drgekko (May 19, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> fix your dose every time. 18g versus 20g in the same basket is a huge difference.
> 
> Espresso is hard & repeating everything exactly is essential to success
> 
> http://www.hasblog.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/Espresso-Training.pdf


Brilliant article, thanks. Hmmm... this is going to take a lot more effort than ever!!! :-(


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Grind off is in Cirencester, couple of guys coming down from brim, the rave Cuban produces a lot of crema as per the DSOL Cuban thread.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

You just need someone to show you how to get the best out of your kit


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Gary you should start training up in the midlands! It would be a start on that coffee dream"


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I already do it for free! Its fun


----------



## drgekko (May 19, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> You just need someone to show you how to get the best out of your kit


Cool - let me know when you can give me some training. I'll get some nice donuts and you can bring some beans.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

They'd better be some badass donuts!


----------

